

HTTP/REST is not big, nor healthy. It's hell no - andreineculau
http://andreineculau.github.io/hyperrest/2013-06-10-http-hell-no/

======
mehdim
Very interessant. But the NSA case is flooding the front page and unforunately
it will be hard to go in the front page, despite very good content.

~~~
andreineculau
thank you. don't forget wwdc

